# Thinning shears



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a good, quality pair of thinning shears. I don't mind paying a moderate amount of money for them, but I don't want to spend $200 either. Quincy's coat is really thick, especially his legs, so I'm hoping that thinning them out a little will help with matting issues he's having He could use some thinning all over really.

Any recommendations from those of you who have a pair that you love?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

For a compromise of quality and price, go with Heritage Klein or Geib, 42 teeth. Klein is American, I think Geib is German. Klein is around $60, the Geibs are a bit more.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

atsilvers27 said:


> For a compromise of quality and price, go with Heritage Klein or Geib, 42 teeth. Klein is American, I think Geib is German. Klein is around $60, the Geibs are a bit more.


Thanks, I'll check them out. What do you think about these?


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dory said:


> Thanks, I'll check them out. What do you think about these?
> 
> Amazon.com: Kenchii Scorpion 46 Tooth Dog Grooming Thinning Shear: Pet Supplies


Kenchii is well known and respected. A lot of competition groomers use this brand. I might want a pair!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

atsilvers27 said:


> Kenchii is well known and respected. A lot of competition groomers use this brand. I might want a pair!


Awesome  I think I'll order them today. They look like they'd be a good beginning/DIY shear for a non professional


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dory said:


> Awesome  I think I'll order them today. They look like they'd be a good beginning/DIY shear for a non professional


Lower price for the most part means lower quality. You can buy "DIY" thinners at a pet store for $20, but I dont recommend that. Thinning shears are in a different price category, they just cost less than shears. Many Kenchii shears are $400 and up.

I try to convince people that beginner anything shouldnt get the cheapest option, or they are setting them self up for failure just from the tool they are using. If you're a beginner in horesbackriding, would you buy and try to learn riding on a green horse? The green horse costs a lot less than the schooled finished horse, yet you might quit riding or even hurt yourself with the green horse. The finished horse would be enjoyable, safe, and easy to learn on.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

atsilvers27 said:


> Lower price for the most part means lower quality. You can buy "DIY" thinners at a pet store for $20, but I dont recommend that. Thinning shears are in a different price category, they just cost less than shears. Many Kenchii shears are $400 and up.
> 
> I try to convince people that beginner anything shouldnt get the cheapest option, or they are setting them self up for failure just from the tool they are using. If you're a beginner in horesbackriding, would you buy and try to learn riding on a green horse? The green horse costs a lot less than the schooled finished horse, yet you might quit riding or even hurt yourself with the green horse. The finished horse would be enjoyable, safe, and easy to learn on.


You are right, and I do follow the you get what you pay for rule on just about everything I buy. Trust me, I should have stock in Chris Christensen lol. I'm going to try these and if they don't work the way I want, I'll explore other options. Thanks for the input, much appreciated!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great. My point is that the Kenchii's are professional grade, so that's good.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

atsilvers27 said:


> Great. My point is that the Kenchii's are professional grade, so that's good.


:thumb:


----------

